# OdoBan?



## Dian (May 11, 2003)

Can someone tell me how you use OdoBan to get smells out of enclosed areas? A car that hasn't been driven in a while has had mice living in it. We have cleaned it out and removed the door panels and carpeting and seats (everything that will come out). The car still smells. I have read that many of you use the OdoBan, but I can't remember how to use it. I'm thinking put some in a glass jar and close it up inside the car. Will this work? How long do I need to leave it in there? Do I need to change it out or just leave what I put in first? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## 10kids (Jun 24, 2010)

Never heard of that, but our no-fail for odors is charcoal briquettes. Put a few in there and close it up for a couple days, then check it to see if it needs longer.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

spray it on everything!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Vinegar and water will work to destroy the odors too. I think the ratio is water 8, vinegar 1. Not real sure there but it worked very well when sprayed in musty suitcases.

There are directions for diluting OdoBan on the label. Just dilute it and spray it on the upholstery and carpet.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

on the container it will tell you what % mixture you need to use for what sorts of odor.
unless you have rtu ( ready to use) regardless...it needs to be sprayed everywhere.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I needed to have a car cleaned that smelled BAD! (not my car)
Think smoke, dog urine, rotten food etc.. the dog urine was the worst.
The detail guy told me that he could steam clean it etc.. but to get the urine smell out the best thing to do is park it in the hot sun with the windows rolled down.
Sure enough.. within about 4 days it smelled almost fine.. within 2 weeks it was perfectly fine.
Sunlight fixes everything!!


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

Where do you buy OdoBan?


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

There used to be an 800 number on the label that you could call and they would tell you how to solve your specific problem.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I buy OdoBan at SAMS club. I just spray it on everything, I use it to mop floors/clean couters/bathrooms/kitchens everything. I started using it when my friends dad had a kidney transplant and the hospital told them to use it on everything! I had not thought about it but the doc said "you know you walk in public places (bathrooms, parking lots--yuck) and then walk on your floors and all that yuck is now in your house" (if you wear shoes in your house). The transplant doc. even told them to spray a little in each washer load of clothes to kill germs.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I was about to say that the only place I've seen it is at Sam's, but Jamala beat me to it.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

http://www.cleancontrol.com/product-videos-by-steve-davison.php

http://www.cleancontrol.com/contact-us.php

We can get it at Ingles here in SC


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

I buy it at home depot. 

Spray it on everything in its deluted form. You can also make a bucket of it diluted with water and use a scrub brush to really get it in the carpets.

I just did it that way to clean my son's matress...he is potty training and his pad slipped off one night and he soaked the mattress. The odoban really helped.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I've seen it take the smell of rotten meat out of a fridge that had been left for two weeks. the stuff is good.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

i second the vinegar but odoban is good stuff, Bano is great too but normally only found at a commercial level, i used it when we cleaned. Its good stuff just too expensive. It can also be found at Home Depot


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

hippygirl said:


> I was about to say that the only place I've seen it is at Sam's, but Jamala beat me to it.


I third this...just bought some at Sam's last weekend & it works great on any smells....you can use it diluted or straight...

or you can try the vinegar/water first & see if that works before buying a jug of odoban...

something else that works good on odors is pine sol "sparkling wave" - it is blue and has a clean smell to it...


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

We have a kennel and I use OdoBan there and it really takes the doggie smell out. I mix it in a garden type sprayer and just spay it everywhere.
Alice in Virginia


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Some Walmarts sell it also..in a ready to use spray bottle..already concentrated....if you buy it at Sams it will come as a concentrated gallon...usually sells for just under $10 locally for me...but that gallon makes a *LOT* of cleaner..it also disinfects so it's just not an air freshener scent masking thing like febreeze.

http://www.odoban.com/where-to-buy.php

hopefully this will help. I'd love to try some of the other scents...only have ever seen the eucalyptus I use it for so many things...


----------



## kara_leigh (Jul 28, 2010)

deaconjim said:


> I've seen it take the smell of rotten meat out of a fridge that had been left for two weeks. the stuff is good.


When we bought our house, part of the negotiations was that they would leave the deep freeze behind. When we moved in, we know why they gave it up. It was nasty and full of mildew and mold, and stunk to high heaven. It had been sitting that way for 2 years!! We got some OdoBan at Sams and sprayed it all over inside, and within a half an hour it smelled perfectly fine. We cleaned it up and it is good as new now! We use it and it doesn't smell at all anymore.  

I also use it when I'm cleaning my chicken brooder out. I remove all of the litter, wipe it down with a wet washcloth to get all the poop off, then spray it with the OdoBan and let it sit for a few minutes. I come back and wipe it dry and let it air out until evening when I put the chicks back in (they free range) and it smells fresh and clean. 

We use it for pet messes also. Clean up with Resolve, then spray with OdoBan. I use it in the litter boxes, too. Clean with dish soap and water, then spray with OdoBan and let sit for a while, then wipe dry. 

OdoBan is awesome stuff!!


----------

